# Kultura > Folklori shqiptar >  Figura e Gjergj Kastriot - Skënderbeut në krijimet e folklorit

## shigjeta

Pa dyshim qe Gjergj Kastriot Skenderbeu eshte nje nga figurat kryesore te historise sone. Si figure e tille, ai ka frymezuar dhe eshte bere personazh kryesor i shume krijimeve folklorike si kenge, legjenda e mite te ndryshme. Shume autore shqiptare dhe te huaj e kane trajtuar figuren e Skenderbeut ne veprat e tyre, por persa i perket krijimeve folklorike te kohes se Skenderbeut, numri i tyre qe ka arritur deri ne ditet tona, fatkeqsisht eshte i paket. Kane mbetur vetem tre  kenge dhe kenga e Gjorg Golemit, ku permendet emri i Skenderbeut. Megjithate, vete fakti se elemente te kengeve te vjetra rreth Skenderbeut gjenden ne folklorin arberesh te Italise, deshmon ekzistencen e tyre. Shkaku nuk eshte vetem koha e larget e krijimit te tyre, por perpjekjet gjate pushtimit te gjate otoman per ta fshire nga historia kete figure te shquar. Mungesen e kengeve e kane mbushur tregimet e shumta qe kane kaluar brez pas brezi, dhe flasin per kete periudhe te lavdishme te historise. Nderkohe, autor te ndryshem i kane perdorur keto krijime. Nje nder to, Rapsodia di un poema albanese e De Rades, ska dyshim se ajo eshte nje veper origjinale e tij, por nuk mund te themi se ajo eshte ndertuar vetem nga fantasia e autorit.

----------


## shigjeta

*Gruni i katundit Lufaj*

Kur erdhi Skenderbeu ne Lufaj, kish qene zi e madhe per bereqet. Populli e priti ke shpella Errt. Aty kishin vene nje magjyp duke ngrene grure, per ti treguar Skenderbeut se kishin bollek, ishin te forte e nuk trembeshin prej papasjes se bereqetit.Skenderbeu u gezua nga fjala e Lufajve edhe e bekoi katundin: U bafte perhere me bollek gruni ne kte katund! Qe nga ajo dite, gruri behet det ne katundin Lufaj.

_Lufaj  fshat ne Selite
Shpella Errt  Shpelle e madhe afer Lufaj_


*Armet e Skenderbeut*

Skenderbeu shpaten prej floriri, frerin e kalit prej floriri  e shalen e kalit prej floriri dhe rrobet prej floriri, krejt te gjitha, i ka lene ne Qafe te Buallit, ne nje shpelle, qe ngjitej lart-lart e me pas vazhdonte poshte-poshte, dhe perseri rruga ngjitej lart deri ne guven e fundit. Ku nuk mund te shkonte kush me i marr, se Skenderbeu ka bere betim, se ai ia ka bere amanet tokes.
I tha Skenderbeu tokes: Ti kam dhene amanet keto gjera, me ia dhane vecse fisit tim Dhe nuk i mori dot kush tjeter....

----------


## shigjeta

Megjithese kenga e Gjorg Golemit nuk eshte nje kenge qe i eshte kushtuar direkt figures se Skenderbeut, ajo i perket te njejtes periudhe dhe eshte nje nga kenget e pakta te kesaj kohe qe ka arritur deri ne ditet tona. Kenga e Gjorg Golemit qe degjohet ne Berzeshte te Elbasanit, ne Shpat e ne Polis, duket se eshte per te vjehrrin e Skenderbeut, Gjon Arianit Komnen Topine, qe ka vdekur ne 1470. Nje nga elementet  qe vihet re ne kete kenge jane simbolet e krishterimit. Kjo tregon qe shqiptaret me Skenderbeun ne krye, jo vetem luftuan per te mbrojtur tokat amtare, por gjithashtu u bene nje pengese serioze kundra perandorise otomane, ne mbrojte te krishterimit te Europes Perendimore. Europa nuk duhet ta harroj kete kontribut te shqiptareve me ne krye Skenderbeun. Ndoshta pa luften dhe perpjekjet e shqiptareve, historia e Europes do te ishte sot ndryshe. 


*Gjorg Golemi*

Ky sulltani qan me lot;
Kam dhe një Skënder nSopot
Në mal  Plak, në një breg
Gjorg Golemi thot jam mbret
Në mal plak e në Sopot
Gjorg Golemi kyezot
Njizet vjet me ta lëftoj
Asqerin ma turpëroj
Kostivaras, mor evlatë
Shko nSopot e flij nji natë
Unë fleta dhjetë vjet
Po Gjorg Golemi trim me flet
Gjorg Golemi trim me flet
NGaligat shkon dy net
NGaligat, për Shë Mëri
Do të shkoj me gjith ushtri
Zot, Maria* ka nji fjalë
Mu te mani paska dalë;
Ti o prin, mos hyp ne kalë
Do vij Turku te na marrë!
Ndal, o at, ku po shkon
Do vij Turku na pushton
Nmoll te kuqe ai na çon**
Pash nje andër këtë natë
Sopoti na mori flakë
Ti o at, dëgjom kët herë
Se vjen Turku e na therrë!
Gjel Çelikun foshnjë të ri
Na e çove nItali
Un do shkoj për Shën Mëri
Zotit Krishtit në gjunj do i rri
Zuni bor e bie shi
Gjorg Golemi sos nShë Mëri
NGaligat, për Shë Mëri
Gjorg Golemi me gjith ushtri
Zotit Krisht ne gjunj i rri
Në mëngjes sa zbardhi mali
Më kërkoi cicë djali
Mark Miloshi ne Liqe
Luan shpatën porsi dre
Luan shpatën si dragoi
Edhe turqit i coptoi
Shtiva syt ne Shkall Kurorë
Po vjen asqeri si flogje borë
Ti, o ***Bos, o kamë hollë
Lshove Turkun nShkall Kurorë!
Ti, o Bos, o sy përpjetë
Tyja fara mos të mbetë
Shove Sopotin për jetë!
Sopotare moj të ngrata 
Rrokni thika, rrokni shpata!
A do ikim të shpëtojmë
A do rrimë të lëftojmë?
Na do rrimë të lëftojmë
Gjorg Golemin se turpërojmë!
O pasha , o kordhë gjatë
Slëfton burri me gratë!
O pasha qenke pa shpirtë
Slefton burri me femijtë!
Zot, Mari, mjaft fole ma mos
Se femit ndër vreshta do ti venos. 

_Galigat  fshat ne Shpat te Elbasanit, disa ore larg Sopotit. Vend ku behej panairi E premtja e Shen Merise. 
*Maria  e bija ose e shoqja. E shoqja e Gjorg Golemit eshte  Maria Muzaka. Po ne kete kenge del e qarte qe eshte e bija.
**- shprehja e perdorur ne ditet e sotme eshte na con mbrapa diellit
Gjel Celiku  eshte i biri i Gjorg Golemit, te cilin i ati e ka derguar ne Itali
Mark Miloshi  komandant i Gjorg Golemit
Liqe  liqen ne mal te Sopotit
***Bos  nje nga rojet e Sopotit, tradhetoi dhe la te kaloj ushtrine tuke ne pabesi._

----------


## shigjeta

*Rrethimi i Krujes*

Ky murani i par ne Kruve
Nfush tKosoves fjal ka çuve
Sulltan Murati mu ka afruve
Skenderbegu sa mur xhevapin
Me niher çe njeshi (ngjeshi) shpaten
Ushtris vet çi ka kallxuve
Si rrufeja ka mrri nKruve
Bashke me Uranin u ka bashkuve
Skenderbegu me ushtrin e vete
Ka dale malit kep me kepe
Kep me kep e prru me prruve
Te gjithe Krasten çe ka rrethuve
Me Sulltan  Muratin u ka takuve
Na jan vra, na jan dermuve
Sulltan Murati paska paje
Gjith ushtria qenka vraje
Qenka vra, u ka maruve
Ka dhan urdhnin me dredhuve (me u kthy)
Per Stamboll o per me shkuve
Sasht e mundun me hy nKruve
O mor po, po mor jo!


_Mendohet qe kjo kenge i eshte kushtuar rrethimit te pare te Krujes ne 1450. Murani- I drejtohet Kont Uranit (Vrana Konti)_

----------


## shigjeta

*Kenga e Skenderbeut*

Sadrazemi nje pashe i ri
po vjen detit me shume xhemi
drejt Krujes ia ka msy
kqyr kalane me dylbi
Kersh po i duket kalaja zi
rreth e rreth kullat me frengji
Po i fshin lotet me shami
S'kane c'i bajne kesaj topat e mij
Skenderbegu flet nje fjale:
C'ke Vasilko qe po qane?
Na i kemi dy asllane
Njanin ne Shkoder, tjetrin ne Tirane

_Kjo kenge nga te dhenat qe jane mbledhur, sidomos edhe nga gjuha e perdorur mendohet qe te jete krijuar me vone se koha e Skenderbeut. Ne tre vargjet e fundit, mendohet se jane perzier elemente te  epokave te ndryshme; njera e Skenderbeut, tjetra e Ali Pashe Tepelenes dhe te Bushatllinjve.

Sadrazemi - kryeminister turk
xhemi - anije_

----------


## shigjeta

*Skenderbeu dhe Ballabani*  _ Arbereshet e Italise_

Hapi cadrat Skenderbeu
nen hije shum te gjera
Ulur po rrinin ushtaret
prane lumit te kulluar
duke ngrene e duke pire
kur na pane nje lajmetar
qe vinte nga ane turqve
-Tek ti, mbret i shqiptareve
me dergoi zot, i madh:
Kur do te hapni lufte bashke?
-Ece e thuaj te me vije! 
Si u kthye lajmetari
Mehmeti u hodh ne kembe
dhe mblodhi trimat e tij
-O ju trimat e mi
kujt nga ju zemra ia thote
te me sjell Skenderbeun
o te gjalle, o te vdekur? 
Gjith degjuan po su pergjigjen
u pergjigj vec Ballabani
i arbereshi renegat
-E cdo te jete dhurata ime? 
-Nenteqind mije dukat
dhe vendi i Shqiperise
-Mbrema e ke vrare, o lidhur 
dhe u nisen per ne lufte
po ne mes te udhes 
nga po vinte Skenderbeu
na i del trimit perpara
ai qeni renegat
-Tani o qen renegat
o me bjer, o te te bie!...
U leshua Skenderbeu
Duke rrembyer e ndjekur
si zjarri ne kallamete
derisa mbushi udh e gropa
me krer dhe me te vdekur
Vetem nje zu dhe e la
ate qenin renegat
per ti cuar mbretit lajmin
i preu dhe veshin e djathte
qe ta kish ai si shenje
Por Mehmeti kur e pa
-Ballaban kryeplagosur
ku vajti ajo mburrja jote
se do sillje Skenderbeun
o te gjalle, o te vdekur?...
Dhe tani qasma at krye
qe mban bese renegati
te shfryj une dufin tim!
-E rrembyen, e vun ne trung
Edhe ia shkurtuan koken

_ 
Mehmeti  bir i Sulltanit turk Murati II 
Ballaban Pasha  u rrit si jenicer ne Turqi. Arriti grada te larta ne ushtrine turke dhe luftoi kunder Skenderbeut

Kjo eshte nje nder kenget per heroin tone kombetar, Gjergj Kastriot Skenderbeu, qe eshte rruajtur nga arbereshet e Italise. Ajo flet per nje beteje fitimtare te Skenderbeut, por ne te nuk percaktohet me saktesi, as koha, as vendi i ngjarjes. 
Studiuesit e folklorit, sidomos ata arberesh, kane mbledhur disa variante te kesaj kenge. Sipas tyre eshte fjala per betejen e Skenderbeut kunder ushtrise turke, qe rrethonte Krujen per te treten here (e marte, 27 Prill 1467)
Kenga kendohet edhe ne ditet e sotme, nder arbereshet, ne nje feste qe perkujton fitoren e Skenderbeut, ne nje dite te marte, ne fund te Prillit._

----------


## Bel ami

Nese do te shikojme kostumet kombetare te Cameve dhe te pjeses Sarande-Himare shikojme qe qeleshja eshte e zeze.Sipas studiuesve ata vendosen qeleshe te zeze ne shenje zie per humbjen e Skenderbeut,ndersa Camet shkuan dhe me tej duke i bere nje grope qeleshes ne mes duke kujtuar varin e tij.
Kenge per Skenderbeun kane mbetur 6.

----------


## shigjeta

*Trim, o Skenderbe*

Do t'ia them nje kenge vete
hajde, more djal' trim, more Skenderbe *
neper male, ti more, pse rend
ti, ore trim, ku ke qene?
- Mal me mal e vend me vend
mblodha trimat ne kuvend
lidhem besen mbi bajrak:
"Besen ton' te forte do ta mbajme!"

_*Perseritet si refren pas cdo vargu

Shelcan - Elbasan_

----------


## Kosovari-13450

Ukshin Zajmi: Fuqia e Skënderbeut në një këngë (të panjohur deri më tash) lirike popullore në Karadak



Kohë më parë, Hamit Aliu (1947) mësues nga Shurdhani i Gjilanit, duke biseduar për rrjedhat aktuale kulturore zbuloi se e din një këngë, që ende askund nuk e ka dëgjuar për Skënderbeun. Me insistimin tonë  ai këtë këngë e këndoi, ashtu siç e kishte mësuar, si fëmijë, nga dajua i tij Rasim Murati (1885-1980) nga fshati Bresje e Karadakut të anës së Shkupit. Kënga i ka tri strofa me tri refrene, që dallojnë njeri prej tjetrit. Në tekstin e këngës ka edhe fjalë të gjuhës turke, që asokohe, kur është kënduar kjo këngë, këngëtari anonim i ka huazuar. 
	Hartimi i këngës është  bërë  në bazë të nismës se luftës, arsyes së saj dhe fuqisë e trimërisë së Skënderbeut. Teksti i tri strofave të refrenit na bënë me dije se kënga është thurë e kënduar pas vdekjes së tij, sepse ajo porositë që bëmat dhe nderi i Skënderbeut të ruhet me mija vjetë dhe për te të  flasin guri, druri e bjeshkët, sepse për te jeta ka qenë njësoj si vdekja dhe se tërë këto luftëra i bëri  për vatan me dekë 
	Kënga përshkruan një mëngjes të bukur me diell, kohë kjo kur Skënderbeu po e niste luftën, strofë të cilën e përcjell refreni që e përgëzon Skënderbeun për mija vjetë dhe kërkon që guri, druri e bjeshkët tia ruajnë nderin e tij. Strofa e dytë e arsyeton nismën e kësaj lufte të Skënderbeut, sepse siç thot kënga: në Fushë të Krujës ka rënë një errësirë e ranë dhe sulltan Murati donë me kallë dynjanë. Në refrenin e kësaj pjese të këngës, këngëtari tash madhëron fisin e Kastriotëve- duke i uruar jetë mijëra vjeçare e duke rrefyer se jeta dhe vdekja e tyre (Ylmi dylmi) janë njësoj për për atdheun. Kulminacioni i këngës arrinë në strofën e tretë, kur këngëtari popullor madhëron trimërinë e kryetrimit tonë, të cilin e zbret nga kali, që kalorësi e lidhë për një guri të shpumë (të vrimosur) dhe 12 kajmekam ( komandant kazashë) një Skëner po i mun. Edhe refreni i tretë përgëzon jetë mijëvjeçare të jehonës së kryetrimit Skënderbe, duke treguar se ai: ditë e natë luftoi/për liri me dekë .
	Komponimi i këtillë i kësaj kënge dëshmon për një zgjuarsi të këngëtarit popullor për të përshkruar me pakë fjalë heroizmin e Skëndrbeut dhe për të dhënë porosi të drejtpërdrejta dhe figurative për ruajtjen e kujtimit për te.

Teksti i këngës siç e ka shkruar Hamit Aliu:


Në sabah u çova
Djelli seç po binte
-o, ky Skënderbeu
luften po e niste

e rrnoft Skënderbeu
me mija vjetë
e rrnoftë nëfuzi
ngur, ndru e nbjeshkë

Çatje nfushë të Krujës
nji duvan i  ranë
-o, sultan Murati
do me kallë dynjanë

o,o, e rrnoftë Kastrioti
me mija vjet
ylmi dylmi heci
për vatan me dekë

E ka lidhë kalin
Për nji guri tshpum
Dhymdhetë kajmekam
Nji Skener po i mund

E rrnoft  Kastrioti
Me mija vjete
Dite e nate luftoj
Per vatan me dekë

----------


## alibaba

Un pe kallxoj legjendën qysh kallxohet kah anët tona.

Kur ka ik Skendebeu prej turqve me ushtarët e vet, i ka ra nëpër Drenicë. Nalet në katunin e parë në Korroticë, për me pushue. Ushtrija ishin eçtue e s'kishin ujë me pi. Skenderbeu nxjerr shpatën e i mshon ni kodrës e prej aty del ujë. Prej atëherit i met emni Kroni i Mretit. Edhe sot osht aj kron aty dhe ka ujë me shumicë.

----------


## shigjeta

*Lufta e Albulenës*

Albulena prita - prita,
ndal, sulltan, se  t'erdhi dita;
Skënderbeu për majë kalit,
si rrufeja po zbret prej malit.
Skënderbeu i bani benë:
- Po të zura në Albulenë,
asnji gjall' nuk do t'shpëtojë,
fushën gjaku do ta mbulojë!
Mbar' ushtrin' ç'e mori hika,
Evrenozin ç'e zu frika.
- Me vrap, pash', se t'zu rreziku,
mjer kush mbeti, lum kush iku!
Albulena gropa - gropa,
met ushtria mish për korba.
Për vend ton', mor, për lirinë,
Albulen' e bajm' Arbrinë!

_Zhejë, Krujë

*Kenga i eshte kushtuar luftes te ushtrise se Skenderbeut kunder forcave turke ne vitin 1457 ne Albulene, ne afersi te Mamurasit._

----------


## skampin

Ne zonen e Librazhdit eshte nje vend qe quhet sofra e Skenderbeut dhe nje tjeter qe njifen si gjurmet e kalit te Skenderbeut.per te paren legjenda thote se Skenderbeu e sheshoi shkembin me shpate per tu ulur me trimat e tije dhe per te dyten legjnda thote se kur e rrethuan turqit ai fluturoi me kalin e tije nga mali ne mal dhe ngelen gjurmet e kalit ne shkemb.
Me saktesisht keto dy vende gjenden ne malet afer qytetit te Perrenjasit dhe po ti shofesh duken me gjithe mend sekur e ka bere njeri me me dore sofren dhe shenjat ne shkemb duken si gjurme kali.Dikush nga kjo zone Perrenjasi apo Rrajca duhet ti dije me mire legjendat qe fliten per heroin tone dhe mund ti tregoje me bukur.

----------


## toni77_toni

> *Lufta e Albulenës*
> 
> Albulena prita - prita,
> ndal, sulltan, se  t'erdhi dita;
> Skënderbeu për majë kalit,
> si rrufeja po zbret prej malit.
> Skënderbeu i bani benë:
> - Po të zura në Albulenë,
> asnji gjall' nuk do t'shpëtojë,
> ...


shigjeta
 falemnderit per këngen e bukur qe ke postuar. Është kënga qe shumë e dua dhe e degjoj. Vertetë pos melosit dhe ritmit të mirë qe ka, edhe më të mirë e ka tekstin kjo këngë.

_- Me vrap, pash', se t'zu rreziku,
mjer kush mbeti, lum kush iku!

Albulena gropa - gropa,
met ushtria mish për korba._

----------


## GANGO of SG

> shigjeta
>  falemnderit per këngen e bukur qe ke postuar. Është kënga qe shumë e dua dhe e degjoj. Vertetë pos melosit dhe ritmit të mirë qe ka, edhe më të mirë e ka tekstin kjo këngë.
> 
> _- Me vrap, pash', se t'zu rreziku,
> mjer kush mbeti, lum kush iku!
> 
> Albulena gropa - gropa,
> met ushtria mish për korba._




Njerz si Gjergj Kastrioti lejn i her ne shekuj, asht ner i mall per ne qe e kena hero kombtar, ishalla e gjejm en parriz

----------


## pellumb08

> Ne zonen e Librazhdit eshte nje vend qe quhet sofra e Skenderbeut dhe nje tjeter qe njifen si gjurmet e kalit te Skenderbeut.per te paren legjenda thote se Skenderbeu e sheshoi shkembin me shpate per tu ulur me trimat e tije dhe per te dyten legjnda thote se kur e rrethuan turqit ai fluturoi me kalin e tije nga mali ne mal dhe ngelen gjurmet e kalit ne shkemb.
> Me saktesisht keto dy vende gjenden ne malet afer qytetit te Perrenjasit dhe po ti shofesh duken me gjithe mend sekur e ka bere njeri me me dore sofren dhe shenjat ne shkemb duken si gjurme kali.Dikush nga kjo zone Perrenjasi apo Rrajca duhet ti dije me mire legjendat qe fliten per heroin tone dhe mund ti tregoje me bukur.


http://rrajca.blogspot.com/ ketu mund te gjeni me teper informacion dhe ne te ardhmen.

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

Shpata dhe kaska e vertete e Skenderbeut ne Austri.

----------

